# It's not about the nail



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

This is a MUST SEE for anyone who's used nails in a woodworking project.

I watched this video about a year ago, now it's back, and I never look at a nail without thinking about it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm seams like I've heard this type of conversation before . But us guys know ,it is about the Nail.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Good one John.
I would have grabbed her,tied her up ,then get the pliers.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

And just think, he still has 40 more years to sort it all out!


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

Thereʻs times when you need selective hearing … and times you need selective sight.

Iʻve got both and thatʻs why Iʻve been married so long.

I had my laugh for the day.

Thanks John


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yup, like the old saying, if it hurts when you do that, then don't do it!


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I think it deserves an Oscar !!! What other video teaches that many life lessons in 1:41?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I was trying to figure out what tool I could hang on that nail, but then I thought it would be a great place to hang my hat.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Good one John. You/they nailed it.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

"Men's brain vs Women's brain


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a man
but I can change
If I have to
I guess

...Red Green


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Whatever works! Amusing video John, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

'


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

Candy's video is better than mine. I quit. She wins.

Now where did I put my Nothing Box?


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*Mike:* Who's laughing.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

My contribution to this man/woman challenge is to reiterate the advice my younger brother gave me when I got married 12-years ago: "Brother, in marriage you have to decide whether you want to be happy or you want to be right."


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Not meant to be better, John, just meant to explain a bit. Both of these videos were shared on the Stumpy Nubs forum thread a while back. Ya'll come on over and visit sometime.
Edit: Funny, John C! 
BTW, JohnH, I'll take the win ;-b


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

If more pastors were funny like him, church membership would increase instead of decline.


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

> My contribution to this man/woman challenge is to reiterate the advice my younger brother gave me when I got married 12-years ago: "Brother, in marriage you have to decide whether you want to be happy or you want to be right."
> 
> - HillbillyShooter


Haha never a truer statement, I just nod and walk away slowly and she doesn't touch my tools


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*HillbillyShooter* is right on!

I have been married for nearly 50 years and lived by *"happy wife, happy life"* which has worked ... so far!


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

> *HillbillyShooter* is right on!
> 
> I have been married for nearly 50 years and lived by *"happy wife, happy life"* which has worked ... so far!
> 
> - oldnovice


So you are happily married, you are married,she is happy,lol.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I wonder what the guy who made the video thinks when he gets hundreds of plays in one day?

I get excited when my Vimeo stuff gets twenty plays in a week.

HOT CHICKS has been a big hit, but probably for the wrong reason.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

One down 19 to go.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Nothing a good hammering wouldnt fix!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Alternative solution


----------



## GnarlyErik (Jul 22, 2012)

Then, there's this:


----------



## drnic (Aug 15, 2014)

Ah, the tales and tribulations of the Y-chromosome deficient!


----------

